# My 4 horsemen



## Jim (Oct 11, 2007)

Actaully there are 5, but one black one is off at war (in the rod locker, ready to go LOL). This for sure has become my favorite popper. I have Megabass pop-x, Daiwa poppers, Yozuris. They range from $30 bucks down to a measly 99 cents on clearance. These are heavy enough and have the perfect rounded mouth to Gulp the water. In the middle of the night if you cast as far as you can and cant see it.....beware. All you hear with a twitch of the rod tip is Glub.......Glub......Glub......SPLASH! 

These ae all PCBAITS special order poppers. I highly recommend one of these poppers in your arsenal. This is not a paid endorsement, I swear on my kids. I paid $15 for each one of these and plan on ordering at least two more but all pearl white with silver eyes. 

A couple years back I ordered these from a custom lure painter. So these go way back with me. When I found out DamPeoples could get these I was pumped.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 11, 2007)

Sweet are those the custom rear treble feathers?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2007)

I have my own "stable" with very similar horses!

They work really, really well. Nice pop and you can also craw them with a tight wobble.

I expect lost of fish porn from those ponies


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Sweet are those the custom rear treble feathers?



Yes, The yellow and black ones are Nickk ones.....AWESOME!

The others are Dampeoples hand tied ones...again Awesome!


----------

